# Bleak Mid Winter CC Ride - London Sat 24th Jan.



## tdr1nka (15 Jan 2009)

FINALLY!!

Bleak Mid Winter CC Ride - London Sat 24th Jan.

Start 10am @ The London Eye.

This ride is approx 30 miles, fairly sedate and with ample opportunity for tea & cake stops! I'm going for the 'mobile gathering' feel rather than mile munching so riders of all abilities will be comfortable.

Good clear weather is a must so please bring some.

The aim is to follow the Thames path from Waterloo to Greenwich.

This isn't strictly a cycle route so we need to be nice to peds, we will have to deviate from the river to cross a couple of roads and there may be a couple of bits where bikes will need to be carried. 
(Think of it as 'My First Triatholon', but without the swimming or the race bits.)

From Greenwhich we'll have a stretch of road riding to Crystal Palace Park, visit the dinosaurs and sphinxes if we so wish and then head up and over the hill for a sprint down to Brockwell Park in Brixton.

This then starts the return stretch via Clapham Common(for a pint?), Battersea Park and returning along the Chelsea Embankment and Westminster, back to Waterloo.

There are other bits that can be added so if the weather is on our side and legs are willing we can extend the ride(eg. You can get a cup of tea at the Thames Barrier!).
Also, if any of the South London posse want to add anything or have suggestions please do post them or PM me.

Best Wishes,

And see you at the eye!

T


----------



## wlc1 (15 Jan 2009)

I can't come on this one but I hope you all have a wonderful ride. Have a cream cake for me.


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Jan 2009)

At every cake stop?


----------



## Christopher (16 Jan 2009)

you could deviate slightly to see the T34 tank in Bermondsey, for added wierdness (if needed!)

according to Wikipedia, it is: "located on a small piece of scrubland on the corner of Mandela Way and Pages Walk in Bermondsey, London"

not seen the thing myself, just heard about it...


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

I've never seen it either!?

I took my Cycling Instructor training in, and live not 5 mins from Bermondsey.
The training company is based in what was the old Peek Freen's biscuit factory which , in it's day, earned Bermondsey the local name 'Biscuit Town'.


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

Plenty of photo opportunities on this ride!
I'll bring a camera to go with the tripod this time.


----------



## Tynan (16 Jan 2009)

West Ham will be thrashing Hartlepool in the Cup so no can do, it does sound really good fun

barring the sedate pace


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

Cheers Tynan, another time then.
Good luck against the Monkey Hangers


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (16 Jan 2009)

Do we swap mobile numbers before?
just in case I have trouble with the trains and I run late wouldn't want you to go without me.
Can I get down to the Thames path from Southwark Bridge?


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

I've PM'ed you my number Sig.

I'll also be trying the ride on Monday for fine tuning.
Sig you might want to meet us outside the Tate Modern so you could come down from Liverpool St. to St. Pauls and over the Millenium(wobbly)Bridge.


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

Ah, but there are many ways to get to the top of Crystal Palace, not all are so steep.

I say cake first then hill!


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jan 2009)

Nice, nice, nice 

We'll be recreating sections of my daily commute... Clapham Junction to St Pauls, via the South Bank!

See those of you at the Windmill @ 9:30 who are meeting there and the others at the Eye - 10am


----------



## Origamist (18 Jan 2009)

9.30 at The Windmill is fine and the route looks good. Ms O might be up for this too.


----------



## wlc1 (18 Jan 2009)

How was it boys ?


----------



## stevevw (19 Jan 2009)

Err! It's next weekend.


----------



## tdr1nka (19 Jan 2009)

I had a great time, dunno where everyone else was tho?

BTW I've looked at several long range weather forecasts for next Sat and so far we have a 50/50 chance of rain.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (19 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Sig you might want to meet us outside the Tate Modern so you could come down from Liverpool St. to St. Pauls and over the Millenium(wobbly)Bridge.



Thats a good idea.
How will you recognise me?
Should I carry a newspaper and wear a flower in my hair


----------



## Landslide (19 Jan 2009)

Carry the flower (maybe in a little vase mounted to your handlebars?), and wear the newspaper.


----------



## tdr1nka (19 Jan 2009)

Sig, I believe you'll recognise a mad posse of CC cyclists first!


We'll reach Tate Modern about 10:20.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2009)

wlc1 said:


> How was it boys ?




Does this mean you got your weekends mixed up and are now coming along wlc1?


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

The long range forecast is looking better for Saturday! Partly cloudy


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

I live in Clapham and might come along to this....although why did you say bikes may need to be carried? Trying to decide which bike to take...


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I live in Clapham and might come along to this....although why did you say bikes may need to be carried? Trying to decide which bike to take...




You'd be very welcome Radius.
I may be wrong but I think there are a couple of sections of the Thames path that have steps, hence the warning.


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

Aha ok, so nothing to do with mud / water (don't know why I thought that), so ok for roadie? (my worries are looking increasingly silly )


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

I think the only bike that really doesn't fit this ride would be a full sus MTB or a unicycle.


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

Probably be easier to carry that anyway, nice n light. I've had to do it before when I found myself on a cobbled road with no turnoffs... 
Can I bring a non-cc 'friend' [fixer] (if he'll come mind)?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (20 Jan 2009)

Are you all pretty fit?
I don't mean in a 'phwoar look at him kinda way!
I'm getting slightly worried you're all gonna be faster than me.


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

I'm not fit as in 'I do 100 miles every week' (or even 50), but I play football and do cycle every day, and am young, and quite fast as it is anyway, so in that respect, yes. On the other hand I've never ridden fast in a group before, so haven't really had anything to compare myself against...


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jan 2009)

I'm not exactly what you'd call an althetic specimin. If anyone's likely to lag at the back it's me!


----------



## wlc1 (20 Jan 2009)

No SD - my wife is working on Sunday so I am at home. Sorry. I was a week ahead of myself when I posted but I can't make it lads. 

I have just spoken with my mother in law - regarding my ride in March - I am being given a great route from a seasoned and experienced rider. A challenging 35 miler but with PLENTY of hills so it'll feel more like 60+ miles in your legs. As soon as I can post the route ( I keep changing my mind about the route) I shall let Steve have it and he can add it to the list.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jan 2009)

wlc1 said:


> A challenging 35 miler but with PLENTY of hills so it'll feel more like 60+ miles in your legs.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I'm not fit as in 'I do 100 miles every week' (or even 50), but I play football and do cycle every day, and am young, and quite fast as it is anyway, so in that respect, yes. On the other hand I've never ridden fast in a group before, so haven't really had anything to compare myself against...



Radius, I think the only part of the ride that will be really fast(hopefully)is the downhill run from Crystal Palace into Brixton.
Otherwise don't worry about fitness etc. this is a ride for all abilities, the only climbs are in parks which can be walked, anyone after punishment or a workout will just have to wait at the top.

Googlemap of ride to follow shortly.


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

Don't worry, I wasn't   I was responding to the question about how fit we all are


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't   I was responding to the question about how fit we all are



A question almost as rude as asking a woman her age.

User3143 you're on the list! It'd be good if you can make it.


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

only for the fatties


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

Right, here is a rough map of the route!


----------



## Radius (20 Jan 2009)

I like literally 1 minute on a bike away from the Windmill


----------



## Origamist (21 Jan 2009)

Sedate pace and cake stops - touring bike it is!


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I like literally 1 minute on a bike away from the Windmill



Will they let you in at your age Radius?


----------



## stevevw (21 Jan 2009)

I have been told I am not now doing this ride  probably something to do with me going out with the local CTC last Sunday for 8 1/2 hours having said I would be back in 3-4 hours. I was supposed to be digging the allotment in the PM guess what I will be doing all this weekend.

I hope you all have fun, good weather and plenty of cake. See you all in a couple of weeks in the county of the white stileto.

Steve


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Jan 2009)

More tea VicarCog?

Bad luck Stevevw, see you next time round.


----------



## Radius (21 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Will they let you in at your age Radius?



Shhhhh  (anyway my damned birthday's in a month and 5 days...)


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jan 2009)

Sorry to hear it Steve.


----------



## Radius (21 Jan 2009)

Unlucky Steve btw, what's the list look like now? How much do the tea stops normally cost by the way?


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Jan 2009)

Tea in Greenwich and Battersea Parks will be the most expensive on route but all the other cafes under a pound a cup.


----------



## Radius (21 Jan 2009)

Yeah I know about Battersea, grandparents live just next to there as well 
Under a pound eh? Not bad at all....so how many people is it now?


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Jan 2009)

tdrinka
origamist +1
Sitting Duck
CoG
redjedi
djtheglove
Sig SilverPrinter
Radius +(1)
User3143 (?)
Aperitif (?)

We're looking at a possible 12 so far.


----------



## Radius (22 Jan 2009)

Looking good


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Jan 2009)

And only a 10% chance of snow!


----------



## redjedi (22 Jan 2009)

Looking forward to this.

I worked out that the route is about 28 miles using mapmyride.com

For those that like a bit more detail 

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/london, waterloo/523688348489 

I hope you have lots of toilet breaks planned as well? That's a lot of tea to drink.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (22 Jan 2009)

I will meet you outside the Tate at 10.20.
If I have any trouble with my trains I will text tdrinka.
Probably won't be online tomorrow so see you all on saturday


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jan 2009)

Should be good


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Jan 2009)

27.87 miles?
We'll just do a couple of laps of each park to get it up to 30.


----------



## Origamist (22 Jan 2009)

Ms O is looking a bit doubtful for Sat, but I'll be there with some _Taste the Difference_ cake... What credit crunch!


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Jan 2009)

All the more cake for us then!


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2009)

Bad news I'm afraid.

I'll still be there, but I'll be as sweaty and out of breath as a .....sweaty out of breath thing 

My plan of getting a train to Clapham Junction has been scuppered by SW trains doing engineering works.

Which means I'll be cycling all the way. That's 10 miles to Clap. Junc. and then a few more to Waterloo. That's my normal daily commute already.

Can we have a tea break at Waterloo before we start? 


I'll have to leave early so I can take it easy. Guess that means an early night for me.

See you at C.Junction Sittingduck, CoG and Origamist @ 9.30 (hopefully)


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Jan 2009)

How do you like your tea RJ? I'll bring a thermos.
3 cheers for SW trains, hip, hip. Boooo!

BTW,In spite of the weather this morning all the forecasts I'm checking say it will be sunny tomorrow.
Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## Christopher (23 Jan 2009)

have a great day y'all


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jan 2009)

redjedi said:


> See you at C.Junction Sittingduck, CoG and Origamist @ 9.30 (hopefully)



We're meeting at the Windmill (Clapham Common... not in CJ) but you knew this right?


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2009)

I did mean Clapham Common, I had Clap Junc. in mind when looking at the train times, but I will definately be at the Common.
Now I just have to make sure I get to the right Common 

I better leave I bit earlier, and bring a map


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Jan 2009)

You'll be needing coffee at the tea stops then?


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jan 2009)

I think pizza and beers tonight... afterall I'll be burning it off in the morning 


*Redjedi*

If you want to go with me to the Windmill thats cool - I live in CJ and can meet you at the top of Lavendar Hill, outside the big Foxtons if you like (I live about 100 yards from there). It's straight up the the main hill out of CJ station > turn left. You should go past a big ASDA then see a Junction with Traffic lights and the Foxtons is on your left by the bus stop.

Let me know - otherwise I'll see you @ the Windmill @ 9:30


----------



## Radius (23 Jan 2009)

Woah wait, you're meeting at the windmill!? I'll meet you there then, since you can practically see my house from it 
9:30?



PS: Argh I'll hurt tomorrow, probably head and legs, 4 hours of football (yes, I did score ) and going out tonight...


----------



## theboytaylor (23 Jan 2009)

Hi guys,

What time do you reckon you're going to get to Crystal Palace? Plans are coming together and I should be able to do my Saturday club run and then meet the group there and ride with you for a couple of hours, at least. I expect I'll be at the top of Anerley Hill (cafe st germain, if you know it) somewhere around 11 / 11.30.

I've got tdr1nka and CoG's mobile numbers on a PM from the Richmond Park ride that I missed. Hope you chaps don't mind if I text / call you when I get there to see where you are? If I'm hideously early, I'll womble Grinnich-wards and meet you along the way.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jan 2009)

Nice

You ride with Dulwich Paragon TBT?


----------



## theboytaylor (23 Jan 2009)

Indeedly-doodly, Sittingduck. 

I've ridden with them for a bit but only joined the club recently and just bought my club shirt. Might be wearing it tomorrow....


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jan 2009)

They got a real nice website 
If I wasn't such a pie-eating heffer I might consider them... maybe one day


----------



## theboytaylor (23 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck - maybe I'll do my Paragon evangelism bit tomorrow as we pootle round

User1314 - I'm sure if you're all dewy-eyed at the crest of the hill just insist it's due to what you've just climbed!


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Jan 2009)

Theboytaylor, I reckon we'll be in Greenwhich at 11-11:30.
The intention is to hit CP around Sydenham, coming from Greenwhich thru Lee, Manor Park, Catford Hill and Lower Sydenham.
Give us a shout and we'll slot you in!


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2009)

I hope you all have a lovely ride tomorrow with kind weather. Is someone going to take some photos? Those of you who are not shy might like to take your helmets off, when the photo is being taken. Then we can see what you really look like. 

If I was joining you, I would be partaking of the coffee and walnut cake at the tea stops.


----------



## theboytaylor (23 Jan 2009)

OK - I'll give you a call once I'm all set. I'll probably bumble back towards you so I don't get cold sat about. See you tomorrow!


----------



## DJ (23 Jan 2009)

Weyhay I am coming along tomorrow , I still have Your contact numbers Tdrinka and CofG so don't bother Pm me. 

I had to wait til the last minute to make sure I would have permission!!!!

Excellant, I am looking forward to it now! is it 10o clock at the London eye ?


----------



## theboytaylor (24 Jan 2009)

Woo hoo! Just had my Ready Brek, got my bike out the shed (after unfreezing the lock) and I'm all set to go. Club ride first and CycleChat ride after.

See you later on, I'll probably come to meet you between Catford and Sydenham as sitting around at Crystal Palace might be a bit parky!


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Excellant, I am looking forward to it now! is it 10o clock at the London eye ?



That's correct!

See you there


----------



## Origamist (24 Jan 2009)

Good to meet everyone and apologies for dragging you off route and uphill!...

Sorry to depart early, but the Grolsch and bingo was calling. 

Thanks Tdr1nka for organising the ride.


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

Origamist said:


> Good to meet everyone and apologies for dragging you off route and uphill!...



 too right 

Great to meet everyone, and twas a good ride, and a convenient start / finish too, thanks tdr1nka 
Would be great to do something similar again 

Now where's them photos?


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

Thank you one and all for good ride today, here's a picture of the gang taken at the Windmill Pub on Clapham Common!







(L to R Back Row: Origamist, User1314, tdr1nka, radius, redjedi, topcat1, bleak&divine and sittingduck(pulling _that_ face again)
L to R Bottom Row: theboytaylor, djtheglove, sig silverprinter & User3143.)

So, after my turning up to CoG's Richmond ride a 1/2hr late I impressed myself by getting to the London Eye early for the ride this morning morning, the Sarf London posse arrived and we headed along the South Bank to meet Sig at the Tate Modern.

Actually getting to the Tate really set the precedent for the ride and we all headed off in different directions which gave the day a free and organic feel.

All regrouped, we took off toward Greenwich. Owing to a momentary loss of concentration on my part at the Rotherhithe Tunnel we split into two groups and got it together again in Deptford.

We couldn't have asked for better weather considering the time of year and once up the hill in Greenwich Park we took tea, cake and admired the view, then we took off once more and headed for Crystal Palace.

All went well, apart from traffic lights breaking the group up, and we got thru Catford and Lower Sydenham with little hassle, it was after this point, in heavy traffic, that the group got split again and where I imagined we would have entered Crystal Palace Park at the bottom for the Cafe and worked our way leisurely up thru the park, we ended up going up a mighty fine hill and coming back down again to the cafe.
It was on the hill that we also picked up theboytaylor fresh from his earlier ride and who had been shadowing us since Catford.

Another tea stop and a quick climb brought us to the top of Crystal Palace and a lovely decent into Brixton, where upon the group got split up again,
half were waiting for the stragglers at Brockwell Park while the stragglers forged ahead hoping to catch them up and ending up getting to the pub on Clapham Common first.

And from there we peeled off and made our separate ways home, some very near, some a little bit further. 

All in all a very nice ride and, as always, it is a real pleasure to meet fellow CC'ers, thanks again I've enjoyed myself enormously today!

So this is tdr1nka signing over to BOAB for the Essex ride in two weeks time. 

P.S.: Today's special awards today go to User3143 for having the token trike + distance traveled in order to make the ride and Origamist for having a shiny new bike that loves hills, hats off to ya!
Sadly, the 'Oh, For Heavens Sake!!' award goes to Aperitif who sadly arrived at the London Eye at 10:25, without my mobile number, which is a crime as he could easily have caught us up while I cycled round in circles at Tate modern. Next time Bro.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2009)

Glad you had a good ride!

Token Trike, Tdr1nka, what's that? Does someone have to bring one each ride?

Looking forward to seeing most of you in a fortnight on BOAB's ride in Billericay.


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Actually getting to the Tate really set the precedent for the ride and we all headed off in different directions which gave the day a free and organic feel.



That's one way of putting it. Another is "tdr1nka decides to disappear left up a strange path whilst everyone else carries on, and finds us a little while later" 



> All regrouped, we took off toward Greenwich. *Owing to a momentary loss of concentration on my part* at the Rotherhithe Tunnel we split into two groups and got it together again in Deptford.



Pattern emerging here? 



> And from there we peeled off and made our separate ways home, some very near, some a little bit further.



Brilliant 



> Sadly, the 'Oh, For Heavens Sake!!' award goes to Aperitif who sadly arrived at the London Eye at 10:25, without my mobile number, which is a crime as he could easily have caught us up while I cycled round in circles at Tate modern. Next time Bro.



Oh no! That's a shame  Oh well


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Glad you had a good ride!
> 
> Token Trike, Tdr1nka, what's that? Does someone have to bring one each ride?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing most of you in a fortnight on BOAB's ride in Billericay.



IMO there should always be at least one trike on every ride organised, please don't make me bring the KMX.


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> That's one way of putting it. Another is "tdr1nka decides to disappear left up a strange path whilst everyone else carries on, and finds us a little while later"



OK, that's probably a lot nearer the truth, mumble, mumble.....


----------



## theboytaylor (24 Jan 2009)

Yes, was great to meet up with everyone today and ride with you for a while.

Well done Tdr1nka for organising and well done everyone for smiling so nicely in the piccie!


----------



## bleakanddivine (24 Jan 2009)

OK, Here's where I went, though the recriminations above show that most of you had your own 'personalised' variation on this!

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=3658

Click on 'show elevation data' to re-experience the hills from the comfort of your own desktops.


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> OK, Here's where I went, though the recriminations above show that most of you had your own 'personalised' variation on this!
> 
> www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=3658
> 
> Click on 'show elevation data' to re-experience the hills from the comfort of your own desktops.




I particularly like the 'ride within a ride' bits.




Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jan 2009)

So... who is who. I mean I know the good-looking reprobate on the black & grey top lurking at the back... but we need a roll-call!


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

wafflycat said:


> So... who is who. I mean I know the good-looking reprobate on the black & grey top lurking at the back... but we need a roll-call!



You need to see the bottom of page 9.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> You need to see the bottom of page 9.



Done! What a fine good-looking lot!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jan 2009)

Where/when is the Essex ride?


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

To find me, just find the only one whos not old and fat *runaway* 

This is my contribution, a very _ex_clusive photo


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Where/when is the Essex ride?


There are two Essex rides (they're breeding).

The first is a fortnight's time, Saturday 7 Feb, meeting 11am at Billericay Station, 36 miles, led by BOAB (http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25454)

The second is Saturday 4 April from Manningtree through Colchester to Tiptree and back (50 miles) and led by me. No link yet to the route as it's a bit too soon!

Will you be joining us on either?


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

You lot bought it


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

*jumps back on bike and cycles back to Clapham to give Radius a clip round the ear*

BTW I notice you've taken the stabilisers off your bike in that picture.


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

Very good


----------



## tdr1nka (24 Jan 2009)

Here, you lot.

Wot with the advent of Aperitif missing the start of the ride today might I suggest that something akin to 'Theboytaylor Technique' of lurking in Catford and waiting for everyone to roll by, might be factored into a ride to have a stop where latecomers could meet the ride somewhere en route?


----------



## DJ (24 Jan 2009)

Look mam, I'm famous, thats me there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ (24 Jan 2009)

Aye thats right thats me in the middle of the pic on the bottom of page nine!

(gets up and dances around the room like a silly thing)


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jan 2009)

An excellent day had even though I almost died going up the hill into Crystal Palace 

Well done one and all!


----------



## Radius (24 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> It was quite magical the way Theboytaylor turned up. One moment we are huffing and puffing our way up Crystal Palce Hill without Theboy. Next moment, look over shoulder, and there's a roadie in Dulwich Paragon kit speeding up the hill, as though he had just got out of bed instead of having already done 30 miles with his club!



I didn't notice we'd got him til we got near the Cafe, and I said "I swear that Dulwich guy wasn't with us before!?", and was duly informed. Must have been too far out in front


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> There are two Essex rides (they're breeding).
> 
> The first is a fortnight's time, *Saturday 7 Feb*, meeting 11am at Billericay Station, 36 miles, led by BOAB (http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25454)
> 
> Will you be joining us on either?



There is a threat that I'll be in Brentwood about *that time*. Should have the clothing, just a lack of a bike could be a problem! 

Could just have a marathon cake stop, instead, though!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2009)

It's feasible I could furnish you with a fairly ropy mountain bike (no suspension, road tyres) if you don't have any alternative. It's bright yellow though.


----------



## DJ (24 Jan 2009)

No in all seriosness, I thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone, having some social intercourse, and some decent exercise thrown in. Oh and Dom I was not peeling off with a break away group on purpose, it's just the confusion of communication whilst huffing and puffing along!


----------



## DJ (24 Jan 2009)

Radius that's just showing off with that photo of your bike!

I hope your mum did'nt give you a severe beating when you got home and she noticed you where paralitic!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2009)

So.
I had to go to work.
My son's flight in from Bangkok was due on Saturday morning.
Some filthy chav had kung fu-ed all the wing mirrors from the cars in the street on Thursday night / Friday morning in a burst of creativity and there was repair to be done.
There were other things too...the usual stuff.

I went to work did what I needed quite quickly and decided to save someone the trouble of transporting stuff into Central London later in the day. Arrived in Frith Street, started unloading and was 'greeted' (06:30) with a slappy high 5 style handshake from my new friend (one of a 'group' of five) who declared "Hiiii! I'm from Amsterdam, do you need any coke, weed etc etc?"
Told him I wasn't thirsty and that I had paved over the grass last Summer.
Jack the dog and I were out of town by 07:15 - brilliant. M4 home,
Walk and then breakfast. (At this time I should say that I had emailed tdr1nka to say it was not possible for me to go etc...) Sod it - I'm going to try, so I changed and departed for the London Eye on my workaday bike - no time to change saddlebag etc.
Bums! I got to the London Eye and missed the group. 





Two things happened to me on that journey - firstly son 'phoned to say that he was at Bangkok airport and he would be arriving on Sunday am - it was his girlfriend arriving on Saturday (huh?) Oh well. Secondly, I was rolling at about 40kmh past Richmond Rugby Club when 'an older woman' in a white TVR (I think) turned into my path, heading towards said club. With a deft shimmy I avoided hospital and left her to work out the expletive sequence. Scary moment.
Remembered a rendezvous at the Tate Modern so I rode there. A slim chance - too slim for me to be lucky. Took more evidence with the magical self-timer.




Standing in the sun - as you do, I took a few phone calls and decided to go in search of 'bleak'. Alone. 
Ok. "What's so bleak about today...brilliant sunshine, if a little chilly..?"
Went to credit crunch land in the City but there was only one banker to be seen - man, do I look good as a reflection (can't spell, but I look the part...)
Back to Blackfriars and the Embankment - heading towards Chelsea (Now that's bleak says Prince Harry - I was getting somewhere at last)




From there to Earls Court in search of Antipodean misery, but still the sun pounded down upon the CycleChat shirt (Where were your CC shirts BTW - you "others"?)
Weaved through piles of empty tinnies to Shepherds Bush and felt on familiar ground (see it every day commuting that's why )
And so to the BBC at White City. Perhaps gloomy despondency would overwhelm me there?
Jeremy Paxman's day off.
So Wormwood Scrubs was not too far - Scrubs Lane and Willesden, Neasden (home of Ron Knee for those of you who remember that steadfast supporter of Athletico Neasden) and...
Wow!
A temple in the middle of semi-detached surburbia!




This wasn't so much a cake stop - more of a baps stop - but fun nevertheless as I spent 10 seconds snapping my bike against the gates and 15 minutes playing family photographer to Hindu families who happened to be passing. This was not bleak at all - this was excellent!
I was beginning to shiva a little bit so I set off again in search of some cr&p, which abounded along the North Circular. Definite improvement in the bleak stakes around here as I wended my way toward Wembley (did a bit of a detour around Acton for what it's worth...just clocking up the ks...) then to Sudbury Hill, Northolt (turned into a road to view my old house - still has the same front door and wooden porch that I built 28 years ago..."When wood was wood and men were men etc...) - worse than bleak for me.
Finally stopped to buy my Mum the Daily Mirror and rode into Eastcote casting shadows everywhere. 75km plus a bit...so far.
Ate every bit of stuff I could, apart from my Mum's dinner and set off back to base via Ruislip, Ickenham, Hayes, Stockley Park, Harlington and Bedfont - where I stopped by the horses to see if the plane was going to do anything out of the ordinary but no - perfect again.




In all, 106.49km in 3hr 49mins and 33seconds - sheer pleasure...it's only a shame that you lot missed me!


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2009)

The "eyesore" pic is brilliant 

Worthy of an "I saw this . . . " all of its own.


----------



## DJ (25 Jan 2009)

Lovely post, Aperitif, great pictures, those pictures are real class. 
It's a shame we all missed you! Next time I hope.


----------



## bleakanddivine (25 Jan 2009)

Aperitif said:


> So.
> Bums! I got to the London Eye and missed the group.



That's a bloody big wheel you've got on that bike.


----------



## Radius (25 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> No in all seriosness, I thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone, having some social intercourse, and some decent exercise thrown in.


I honestly misread that the first time 



> Oh and Dom I was not peeling off with a break away group on purpose, it's just the confusion of communication whilst huffing and puffing along!


Oh come on, yes we were   (joke, but it was nice to give the new bike a bit of the old acceleration to see if I could keep up....)




djtheglove said:


> Radius that's just showing off with that photo of your bike!
> 
> I hope your mum did'nt give you a severe beating when you got home and she noticed you where paralitic!



Yes it is , and no, she was out


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> That's a bloody big wheel you've got on that bike.



Eye lad...'tis...


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> That's a bloody big wheel you've got on that bike.



Ah, but the back one is really, really small.


----------



## DJ (25 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I honestly misread that the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> There is a threat that I'll be in Brentwood about *that time*. Should have the clothing, just a lack of a bike could be a problem!
> 
> Could just have a marathon cake stop, instead, though!



Davyo, you are welcome to use one of my bikes. It depends on the weather what I will be using. Nice weather, then the road bike will come out. Which would leave my hybrid, a full sized folder (actually pretty good, even for long rides) or the Brompton. Poor weather and I'll be on the full sized folder but you are welcome to the hybrid. It's a bit old but it shifts ok. Has no mudguards tho'. Depends how big you are as well. Most of my bikes will fit someone up to 6' 2" or thereabouts. Just let me know if you're interested.


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

WTG Chris, Dayvo will have no excuses now!

BTW, shouldn't your sig line now be 'Exit Stage Left'?
Although I do see a 'Tom Sawyer' connection in your current sig.


----------



## Radius (25 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Not unless there was something going on at the back that we don't know about!



"We took a wrong turn" they said. Yeah, right


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

Radius, you're setting the standard for the next London ride, where are we going?


----------



## Radius (25 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Radius, you're setting the standard for the next London ride, where are we going?



Most likely Soho if we're going by what we now know the 'stragglers' were _really_ doing


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

I thought we back markers represented the 'mixed ability' part of the ride with grave dignity.

Coaxing Sittingduck to the top of Westwood Hill was a real 'Chariot's Of Fire' bond building moment. And you missed it.


----------



## Radius (25 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I thought we back markers represented the 'mixed ability' part of the ride with grave dignity.
> 
> Coaxing Sittingduck to the top of Westwood Hill was a real 'Chariot's Of Fire' bond building moment. And you missed it.



I don't think it had anything to do with ability, and everyone performed admirably on that hill too! I would simply be lying if I pretended to have any ability...
And as for the bonding, I was sitting behind Gersch (sp? I guessed the German way but I know it's probably not a German name ), silently chuckling at the fixed gear pain. That's bonding.... 
and anyway, when my trousers tore and the elastic started to wrap round the pedal, it became more like bond_age_


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> WTG Chris, Dayvo will have no excuses now!
> 
> BTW, shouldn't your sig line now be 'Exit Stage Left'?
> Although I do see a 'Tom Sawyer' connection in your current sig.



Er, probably tdr1nka! Mark Twain connection entirely coincidental I assure you.


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> .......anyway, when my trousers tore and the elastic started to wrap round the pedal, it became more like bond_age_




Is that when you'd stopped near the top?

A rogue shoelace get me like that once, tied my foot to the pedal.
I had a clipless moment five years before I even had my first SPD's.


----------



## topcat1 (25 Jan 2009)

It was good to meet you all, I had a great time.
Maybe the we should have a whistle for the last person to warn when the group is splitting like for red light/mechanical what do you think?


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

Good to see you too TC1.

A potable air raid siren would do it!
I can get hold of one but who wants to tow it?


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2009)

Funnily enough I was mulling this over for subsequent rides. When Uncle James and I go out on longer journeys we take walkie talkies which are surprisingly useful (it's hard to chat anyway when on recumbents as you can't get close enough to hear each other).

If anyone else has some it might be worth bringing them on future rides.


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

All the roads up to Crystal Palace are a variation on the same theme, I've had a good run at them all in the past and with local knowledge now I can choose between them, depending on how fit I'm feeling.

Westwood Hill, the one we encountered, was a daily commute for me, the return being that uphill stretch from the roundabout after Sydenham Station upward.
This was also during rush hour, it was winter, I will have been physically tired from laying on cold concrete fixing cars all day and I had little or no time to build up a head of steam before the rise.
The first time I realised I would have to ride that hill everyday my heart sank and the ashphalt rose up and away forever into the clouds.

Include several months of roadworks and a badly managed complete new traffic light and island installation at the top I rarely got a clear shot at that hill.

Aye, she's a tough mistress.


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

Actually, this has given me an idea for another possible ride, 'The Hills Of Upper Norwood'.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Actually, this has given me an idea for another possible ride, 'The Hills Of Upper Norwood'.



"Sorry, I'll be busy that day - can't make it"

(Anyone for a cruise around Chelsea Harbour and an extended cake stop on the Kings Road followed by a steady climb to Knightsbridge...the dreaded 'Hautarrods', followed by tea at the Serpentine Café and the spectacle of fit birds rollerblading all humankind enjoying themselves?)


----------



## Origamist (25 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Actually, this has given me an idea for another possible ride, 'The Hills Of Upper Norwood'.



Count me in for that. 

It was good fun chasing Lee (three beeps) and his Catrike down the hills too.


----------



## DJ (25 Jan 2009)

Origamist said:


> Count me in for that.
> 
> It was good fun chasing Lee (three beeps) and his Catrike down the hills too.






I agree with you there, Lee told me his trike wasn't very fast, so I spent all the ride chasing him, and trying to get in front, he got me everytime though.  Great fun though.


It's also given me an idea for a ride, a fast 20 mile sprint in one direction, ending at a handy rail station to make it easy to get back to London.


----------



## wlc1 (25 Jan 2009)

I'll be up for the hills.... wait for my March Hilly Surrey ride if anyone is interested. 

It's going to be a little bit painful


----------



## Radius (25 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> +1



Yup, sounds good 



Origamist said:


> It was good fun chasing Lee (three beeps) and his Catrike down the hills too.





djtheglove said:


> I agree with you there, Lee told me his trike wasn't very fast, so I spent all the ride chasing him, and trying to get in front, he got me everytime though.  Great fun though.



Yeah it was damned nippy down the hills...concentrating on him and dj / origamist who were usually just in front on the decents nearly cost me a dodgy ride over a rather untoward speed bump (thanks for the shout ) 



> It's also given me an idea for a ride, a fast 20 mile sprint in one direction, ending at a handy rail station to make it easy to get back to London.



Sprint as in a 'sprint sprint', or like a 'fast ride'? And what kind of wimp gets the train back?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Davyo, you are welcome to use one of my bikes. Just let me know if you're interested.



Thanks, Chris, that's very kind of you! 

I'm not 100% sure of my movements at present, but I hope to make it; I'm trying to arrange two holidays (a 2-weeker, and a 1 weeker, in a 4 week time frame) so I'll be in touch. 

And almost no excuses now!


----------



## theboytaylor (26 Jan 2009)

WLC1 - when's the March ride? 

Guys, it's a good job we did the Saturday. Sunday was horrible round Sarf East London - proper cold, rainy and gloomy. Think there would have been a mutiny before the end.


----------



## redjedi (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the ride everyone. Thoroughly enjoyed myself, and good to put some more faces to names.

Nothing like a good "organised" ride 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ChrisKH (26 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Thanks, Chris, that's very kind of you!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure of my movements at present, but I hope to make it; I'm trying to arrange two holidays (a 2-weeker, and a 1 weeker, in a 4 week time frame) so I'll be in touch.
> 
> And almost no excuses now!



No Colnago's or Wilier's in my stable I'm afraid.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Jan 2009)

topcat1 said:


> It was good to meet you all, I had a great time.
> Maybe the we should have a whistle for the last person to warn when the group is splitting like for red light/mechanical what do you think?



That'll be for me then!

Thanks tr1nka really enjoyed myself even though that hill nearly killed me.
Thanks to you and[I think]theboytaylor for getting me back to Tower Bridge.
And to round off a great day got home and found out west ham had won


----------



## stevevw (26 Jan 2009)

theboytaylor said:


> WLC1 - when's the March ride?



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759


----------



## wlc1 (26 Jan 2009)

Just waiting to confirm the route with a friend who knows good routes... I want to make it a good en.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

Can you iron out some of those hills though, I think they might frighten me off!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I thought we back markers represented the 'mixed ability' part of the ride with grave dignity.
> 
> Coaxing Sittingduck to the top of Westwood Hill was a real 'Chariot's Of Fire' bond building moment. And you missed it.



Hmm, I like that movie but I don't recall any scene when one of the Cambridge Toffs ground to a halt, face like a beetroot and exclaimed "F*ck this!" 



wlc1 said:


> I'll be up for the hills.... wait for my March Hilly Surrey ride if anyone is interested.
> 
> It's going to be a little bit painful


----------



## wlc1 (26 Jan 2009)

yea , it won't be up and down all the way. What I've looked into is a nice gradual hill to start ( in 1st 10km), then some lovely lanes, no traffic etc, then a steep, short ascent with a lovely descent ( Got 49mph there last time) followed by again some very very light undulating roads... then a big one.............. followed by easy routes from there on in.

I'll map my ride it when I can and give you total ascent/descent, elevation and distance etc. 

Won't be 60 miles cos of the hills so more like 45-50. 

That ok for everyone.

PS the hills are easily climbable. May even venture into Sussex from Surrey...... Starting point will be Epsom Downs in the huge car park ( free parking and tea/snack hut) overlooking the race course.

Stand by for details


----------



## theboytaylor (26 Jan 2009)

Damn! Won't be able to make it because I'm doing this on the same day: http://www.surreyrumble.co.uk/ It's in the same area as well. Maybe we'll pass each other and I'll wave!


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> That'll be for me then!
> 
> Thanks tr1nka really enjoyed myself even though that hill nearly killed me.
> Thanks to you and[I think]theboytaylor for getting me back to Tower Bridge.
> And to round off a great day got home and found out west ham had won



Thanks for the cherry cake, SSP - very tasty.


----------



## Radius (27 Jan 2009)

Am on a trip this weekend in France, so can't make it unfortunately. Would like to make London ride type thing more regular tho if people are up for it, cos it was great, and nice to be out on the bike for a bit longer (much more fun with other people!)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Jan 2009)

Origamist said:


> Thanks for the cherry cake, SSP - very tasty.



Thank you, I may bake some more for the essex ride


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Thank you, I may bake some more for the essex ride



Yes Please!



Radius said:


> Am on a trip this weekend in France, so can't make it unfortunately. Would like to make London ride type thing more regular tho if people are up for it, cos it was great, and nice to be out on the bike for a bit longer (much more fun with other people!)



Have you got your weekends mixed up? I did but thankfully to my benefit.
The Essex ride is the weekend after next.
Isn't it??


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Jan 2009)

Its the 7th


----------



## DJ (27 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Am on a trip this weekend in France, so can't make it unfortunately. Would like to make London ride type thing more regular tho if people are up for it, cos it was great, and nice to be out on the bike for a bit longer (much more fun with other people!)




I would be up for some more too, setting off from Clapham out to Bromley where there are less trafficlights etc.


----------



## Radius (27 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Yes Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok then maybe. Although whether I'll go all the way out to essex.... B) 



djtheglove said:


> I would be up for some more too, setting off from Clapham out to Bromley where there are less trafficlights etc.



Yeah, now that's more like it  But seriously, something like that would be good


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

Damn! That negates my 'Joy Of The Wandsworth One Way System' ride then.B)


----------



## Radius (27 Jan 2009)

Oh shame


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Ah, ok then maybe. Although whether I'll go all the way out to essex....  B)


It's not that far, just a quick hop on the train!


----------



## Radius (27 Jan 2009)

Traaaaaiiiiin B)


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

Might be your last chance to pay a child fare!


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

No need to joke CoG, Radius is exactly the same age as my eldest.


----------



## DJ (27 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Damn! That negates my 'Joy Of The Wandsworth One Way System' ride then.




No no tdr1nka, that s...o...u...n...d...s...............f..........u...........n!


Honest!?


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

Oh, OK then.
But the Hills of Upper Norwood idea is a go'er, no?


----------



## Radius (27 Jan 2009)

Yeah me too, (of course). But no trains


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Yeah me too, (of course). But no trains


You won't get to Auntie Helen's ride in April from London without using a train... not unless you make a long weekend of it!


----------



## DJ (28 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You won't get to Auntie Helen's ride in April from London without using a train... not unless you make a long weekend of it!




Your right! Radius is a strapping young man of er nearly 18, I reckon he would be up for riding up on Friday evening ( a bit like they do in the Dunwich Dynamo) going for a ride then downing 12 pints of Lager, sorry real ale and hitting some excellant Essex night spots before riding home again and still managing to convince his mum he's perfectly sober!


----------



## DJ (28 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> I've realised that the next ride I can definitely attend is Aunti Helen's in April. That gives me a gap of nigh-on two and a half months. If people want to organise smaller, open invite, ad-hoc rides inbetween the official Calendar of events then why not? I'd be up for it.





I would like to organise one, is any one free the week of the half term? on the Tuesday perhaps?


----------



## Radius (28 Jan 2009)

make it 7 and I might be able to do it 
I _am _riding this Friday evening, though, Critical Mass time 
Rest assured I'll not every be paying £4 for a pint of Hoegaarden, we can leave that to certain _Focus_ riders 


EDIT: And Dave / David / Davey / Davo / Daffyd () [?] I might be free then, well I'll certainly be on holiday I think if it's half term week...


----------



## DJ (28 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> make it 7 and I might be able to do it
> I _am _riding this Friday evening, though, Critical Mass time
> Rest assured I'll not every be paying £4 for a pint of Hoegaarden, we can leave that to certain _Focus_ riders
> 
> ...




Really did _focus rider_ have Hoegarden?!!!

Well ye that's great Radius I thought at least you would be free that week, I would like a couple of others to come as well though cos i don't want to be last the whole of the ride!


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

I'll be available at some point in the half term week, keep me posted.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Jan 2009)

I'm probably available in Half Term week, although I don't know when that is! Could someone give me the dates for the benefit of one who left school long ago...


----------



## DJ (28 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm probably available in Half Term week, although I don't know when that is! Could someone give me the dates for the benefit of one who left school long ago...




Half term is from Monday the 16th to friday the 20th of Feb,I am thinking of a quick sprint maybe on the tuesday of that week which would be the 17th of feb. This is really an interim ride for those who can't make all the bigger rides! I'm not going to factor in any cake stops and it will be over about 20 to 25 miles non stop. Unless someone needs to!
I will put an itinery together this weekend and start a thread on it.

Sorry if this all sounds a bit harsh! If people don't want this type of ride then just say! 

What time do you finish work CofG ?


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> 4.30. Don't plan round me though! Though 25 mile jaunt sounds good and I'll do my best to try and juggle to come along.
> 
> Cheers



+1.


----------



## DJ (28 Jan 2009)

ok I hear you.


----------



## Radius (28 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Really did _focus rider_ have Hoegarden?!!!



£4.... 



> Well ye that's great Radius I thought at least you would be free that week, I would like a couple of others to come as well though cos i don't want to be last the whole of the ride!


 C'mon, there wasn't that big a difference... 




djtheglove said:


> Half term is from Monday the 16th to friday the 20th of Feb,I am thinking of a quick sprint maybe on the tuesday of that week which would be the 17th of feb. This is really an interim ride for those who can't make all the bigger rides! I'm not going to factor in any cake stops and it will be over about 20 to 25 miles non stop. Unless someone needs to!
> I will put an itinery together this weekend and start a thread on it.
> 
> Sorry if this all sounds a bit harsh! If people don't want this type of ride then just say!
> ...



Sounds good although I can't decide whether I'd want one (short) stop or not...I'm sure I could do it without, but dunno, might make it more fun or something?


----------



## DJ (29 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> £4....
> 
> C'mon, there wasn't that big a difference...
> 
> ...





Okaaaay, Radius I will work in a little stop somewhere so you can top up with real ale!


----------



## Radius (29 Jan 2009)

For the last time, it's called bitter, and thank you


----------

